

Show HN: Node-cli-proxy: web front end for interactive command-line programs - tomaskafka
http://tmskfk.com:3999/

======
dailen
Not gonna lie, had to read that title 4 times lol...

whoa whoa whoa...a WEB front end for INTERACTIVE command line programs???

------
tomaskafka
I just added Zork game! Get eaten by grue in your browser!

